# Please identify this fry!



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

Starting to think that my "guppy" fry I found on Saturday is perhaps a platy? It is usually clear in colour but belly turns colour from the flakes. 

Anyone have any idea? Approximately 4 days old.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like a guppy. Normally platy fry are born with color. Could be one though. Hard to tell because its so tiny. Time will tell.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Just going by its shape it is platy.My red wag fry look just like this. they are gold for a few days then gradually get in their orange colours.
The black tails come in a few days later.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep.....looks like a fish to me...lol


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Wrong shape for a guppy fry.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Seriously? ID at 4 days? Hehee. 

While can get an idea of what it might be, at 4 days really it's a guess. Might look like this, might have the shape of that, clear color but changes color when it eats, the shade of the food it just ate etc. Give it at least 5 days 

In all seriousness you will be able to tell what it is in another week or two because that is when various colors and unique shapes will start to be more apparent.

I do have to add though- if you saw the mother give birth, how would it not be a guppy?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppies are longer and more stream lined than that little fish. It has the blocky head and back of a platy. Very easy to tell apart.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Honestly mousey it is just a baby which is really hard to tell appart from another so similar species.


----------



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

Whatever this little fry is, here it is after 1 week! 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, that doesn't look like a guppy at all to me. Not thin enough or long enough. Too stocky. My guppy fry always look thin and long, they are also darker, but that may be genetics (mom is dark grey/black).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like a Platy to me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree ; it looks like a platy..


----------



## RockstarTash (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome.

Just got this tanks and fish set up a few weeks ago. Never had one before.
Went down for a swim last Saturday and came up to find one of my guppy's on the bottom of the tank. Immediately panicked as I thought he was dying. He started swimming around really fast when I noticed one fry and looked back at him while trying to save the fry and saw something come out of him which now was obviously poop. Anyways immediately assumed it was a fry and then saw another 2 fry, managed to save one. It was hectic and exciting! 

When I first got my fish (2 female plates and the male guppies) the salt and pepper one had a bit of a belly. I was keeping an eye on it and noticed it had gone down a few days before the fry were spotted. (She looked nothing like the pregnant platies I see online though- no where near as big). I just don't think the fry would have survived a few days before me noticing. Anyways it looks like she is the mom so it would make totally sense if it is a platy. I didn't pay attention to any other fish once I saw the first fry and assumed it was the guppy. 

That is why there is so much confusion on what this fry is on my part. 

Thanks for the input. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

